# Anchor winch for river boat



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

I am tired of cranking!!Decided to take the plunge and get a electric winch. I looked at the Powerwinch24 that can handle a 40# anchor. Do you Guy's have any other suggestions?


----------



## solasylum (Mar 29, 2000)

Dutchman....there is a gentleman in Newaygo by the name of River Rat Larry who makes winches and anchoring systems. He has a pretty neat setup from what I have heard. I don't have his number but know that he has a business card up at Parsley's. I know that Larry lives on the river at a place called Devil's End or Ledge...something to that affect.

Anyways...you might want to check him out.

Scott


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

They are pricey, but the River Larry winch is the best going, especially since you can get one in 12v or 24v. The 24v is very fast, almost to fast. 

His number is 231-652-7364.

To get to his place take M82 to Spruce, go north on Spruce, go down the hill and at the "Y" take a right and he is the 4th house on the left, Brown Cottage.

You can also purchase by going through Camp and Cruise in Marne, ask for Blake, 616-6771274.

Any of the Powerwinch or Minkota brand winches are to slow and will not lift enough. 4-wheeler winches are way to loud and slow. The River Larry winch is definetly the best thing going. My only complaint was it was to slow, but now that I'm running the 24v version that is definetly not the case. Spend the money now and do the job right. I would imagine that going directly through Larry might get you a discount also.


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

I heard these River Larry winches were about $1000.00 !! Anybody know a price for sure? For that price I think I will get a $150.00 Minkota. The Minkota will lift 35lbs. which is enough to pick up my river anchor that I made{which holds me just fine even in the fast water up by Croton}.


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

they sell one at the local boat store for $260 that lifts 40# and with just one pully I can double that. "powerwinch" is the name. I am having a hard time swallowing that amount!! As the river gets busier I fish less and less.Oh I long for the day's 20 years ago when even when the fish were in heavy you knew every guy on the river. And the lot was NEVER full.


----------



## Strike Zone (Feb 8, 2002)

do not make the same mistake i did,picked up a powerwinch last season and it did not perform well at all.it will not pull a 30 pound anchor.i fish higgins for perch and thought it would be a good investment,WRONG! in 35ft of water it took 3 min to pull up.the moter sounded like it was on its last leg.a friend has the minkota and does a better job for 1/2 the price.had the powerwinch on and off my boat 4 times,new batt,new cables,had the moter checked out on it, even called the co.they told me to use a smaller anchor. i dont post very often but couldnt help but take the time to tell every one what a piss poor unit it was sorry about spouting off but it hit a nerve when i saw POWERWINCH on one of posts. still pissed .ZTRIKE ZONE


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Dutchman,

I have a 35lb Minn Kota on my boat. I have an 18lb anchor that buries into the muck on the lake I fish. I pull it up out of 50'+ of water all summer. Works great. At your advice last year, I set my river boat up with two anchors. Sooner or later I'll put two Deckhands on that too. I think they'll work just fine.

Mike


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I concur with S.Z. I tried the Powerwinch about 5 years ago when I had a smaller boat and figured it would work fine. Wrong. When they rate it to 40lbs. they must mean the absolute most it will even lift, and not mean the most it will lift at the same speed as a 5lb anchore. When max it out it will go slow as heck. I've tried a lot of different setups, and I guess it all depends on how many times you plan on using it, but the River Master or the River Larry winches are definetly the way to go. There are a lot of people that balk at the price and end up with the Minn Kota, the Powerwinch or an ATV winch and after a year find out they wasted their money and end up going with the more expensive winch. I was one of those people. Plain and simple, do the job right the first time and spend more time fishing instead of getting nickle and dimed to death trying to come up with something as good.


----------

